# Nutrition, best food and supplements



## Esplendor havanese (Jul 11, 2012)

Along with the best food on the market (in my opinion) Fromm, I have recently discovered an all natural powerful immune system support that is veterinarian recommended. I am giving it to my own furkids, and to my offspring families dogs. Its made from human grade ingredients and my dogs -- my PICKY eaters -- LOVE it. It strenghtens immune systems on all dogs (and cats) and can significantly reduce allergies, itching, digestive issues,tear staining, and a lot more. I am giving out taster samples so you can see if your Havvie likes them as much as mine do. The benefits of this supplement are immediate, and over time build a healthy body - for LIFE.

I would not be posting this if I did not use it myself and want to help others. So as not to "advertise" you can contact me at [email protected] for the details. I think for Havanese this is remarkable.

I also have a personal feeding formula for raising healthy puppies.


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Hmmmm. Sounds like advertising to me, albeit somewhat slid in there. No offense, it might be the greatest product going, but.....


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Why don't you just post a link to it? As long as you're not selling it yourself, I love a good recommendation

I think Fromm is a great dry kibble. I do think there are better foods though. I prefer Primal frozen. Homemade is even better than that but I don't have time


----------



## Esplendor havanese (Jul 11, 2012)

I like Stella and Chewy for frozen now, and Primal is awesome I have used it in the past. I recently transitioned to the kibble from Fromm with a dry Stella and Chewy Duck crumble and warm water. I have a daughter in the hospital and getting them the frozen (with the help of friends and neighbors who arent saavy or who didint have time to thaw for me) was hard. Fromm Puppy is what I rear my pups on, and they LOVE it. They go home with top nutrition, a fabulous starter food for their first year of life. I agree with you, my kids loved the homemade, but that was a ton of work!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I actually rotate between S & C and Primal. I think my guys prefer the S & C though

Hope your daughter is ok….xoxo


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok, I just sent you a PM so please be on the lookout. 

My Dionna was on Fromm also but she is so picky and seems to go through cycles where she eats a kibble and then she suddenly wont. I have had to change kibbles numerous times (with my vet's guidance) and I guess I am lucky to have access to a few really nice dog markets. I now do home cooked in the evening and Fromm 'cookies' (2) as her evening snack and kibbles in the morning.

Anyway, she has low level allergy issues so I would like to have the supplement information. Thank you in advance!!!!


----------



## Esplendor havanese (Jul 11, 2012)

*Low level allergy and nutrition*

Hi Andra, Im new at this whole thing and looked for a private message, if I dont get back to you (as in I found it!) meeage me at [email protected]


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Has anyone heard of 
Simply Nourish or Ideal Balance dog foods?

I had a 30 minute conversation at Pet Smart with a "animal nutritionist".


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I did a lot of research on dry food brands. Here are the ones I found that don't source from China and get the top ratings.

Fromm
Acana
Orijens
Earthborn


----------



## My2Havs (Jun 5, 2009)

lfung5 said:


> I did a lot of research on dry food brands. Here are the ones I found that don't source from China and get the top ratings.
> 
> Fromm
> Acana
> ...


Add Nature's Logic to that list. In addition, they have been on Susan Thixton's (The Truth About Pet Food) Best Pet Foods List for the last 3 years and there aren't that many kibbles on that list. http://www.natureslogic.com/
Monica, Dooley & Roxie


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Yes. I read they are very good too. I stick with Fromm for Bella because it has the lowest protein of the grain free. Natures logics protein is on the higher end. Bella won't eat the raw so I stick with Fromm since she had a liver shunt.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

I SO appreciate everyone's input!!!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

I've noticed about every other day, Teddy doesn't really eat. We have even been using his food for treats, and not that many times a day either. I was worried the treats were filling him up, so for the past week, we've been VERY careful to see what we give him.
I put 1/2 cup in his bowl everyday and there are days when almost 1/4 cup is left, some days he barely touches the food and all of the 1/2 cup is left. Then there are days where he eats it all up.
I've never really had a dog that didn't eat all at once, so this puzzles me a bit. A friend said he might be 'bored' with the food. 
Any ideas? He is peeing & pooping fine, plays and seems pretty happy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Healthy dogs won't let themselves starve. Don't let him talk you into turning him into a picky dog. He will if he can!


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

krandall said:


> Healthy dogs won't let themselves starve. Don't let him talk you into turning him into a picky dog. He will if he can!


WHEW!!! Thanks!!! I will make sure he knows I AM the mommy!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Does anyone know whether Wellness Core (grain free) sources from China? Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Alcibides said:


> Does anyone know whether Wellness Core (grain free) sources from China? Thanks for letting me know.


I did a quick google search and found this:
<snip> 
"The representative told us the vast majority of their dog food ingredients are sourced from the US and Canada, or from New Zealand, Australia and Belgium.

Their Vitamin C and Taurine is from China, and is then tested at their plants to ensure they are 100% pure ingredients. In addition, they test each and every batch of their final dog foods. Independent laboratories are used in some cases, as necessary."

http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/wellness-dog-food.html


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

*wow helpful video*

Thanks so much Bette. I so appreciate the info. Bless you.


----------



## betteboop57 (Apr 9, 2014)

Alcibides said:


> Thanks so much Bette. I so appreciate the info. Bless you.


You're welcome! Sounds like a really good company. I'll have to look at this one a little closer. Even though Teddy seems to be doing well on Simply Nourish, the warning about arsenic in rice makes me a little nervous. I might want to go grain free.

Others have told me to use www.dogfoodadvisor.com and they were right, TONS of information. 

Do share on what you decide!


----------

